# Help ID this Zebra road bike?



## John D. Williams (Aug 12, 2020)

I've seen a couple of mentions on CABE about people selling these. Not sure of the year or model name. 24 pounds, mix of Suntour, DiaCompe, Sugino, Shimano components. Any info is appreciated- I've looked a lot on the web.


----------



## all riders (Aug 12, 2020)

most certainly early-mid 80s(82-86) Japanese. Probably constructed of Tange or Tange 2 tubing. Nice sloped crown fork(fork would probably date it in the later part of timeline). It's a nice frame, typical of Japanese stuff from the time which in general greatly improved the quality of an off-the-rack bike. The mix of parts may have happened over the years, or could be original as a way to keep the price point down.

I see now in one of the pics what seems like a sticker for Ishiwata tubing. Maybe their "quadruple butted" but that might have come a little later.


----------



## John D. Williams (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks, yes it is Ishiwata.


----------



## all riders (Aug 12, 2020)

aero brake hoods are another thing that puts it later in the timeline.  What is the rear derailleur?


----------



## John D. Williams (Aug 12, 2020)

Suntour Cyclone both derailleurs and shifters, 13-21 6 speed freewheel. DiaCompe 400 brakes with Shimano levers. Sugino pedals and crank. Selle Italia Mundialita saddle. Araya rims with LePree hubs. Ishiwata 022 tubing. I was told an '84, but curious as to the model. I cannot read the top tube decal. Hopefully someone recognizes this.


----------



## all riders (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry, can't help with model.  I raced on a bike with Cyclone for a while--good stuff. looks like the paint is missing from the rear der. would have been black or blue--blue is "rare". good luck on ID


----------



## all riders (Aug 12, 2020)

I guess I can help.  model OM4.  here is a 1984 buyer's guide from Bicycling Magazine. It is the only model listed that had cyclone.  $365


----------



## John D. Williams (Aug 13, 2020)

Thank you. That's a clue but not the bike. Your ad has mention of aero rims and the peculiar aero shifters; mine does not have these. So on one hand, I think mine is earlier... but... yours mentions Zebrakenko, and I thought Zebra came after. There is another bike like mine on Ebay with same components, so I think mine is mostly stock, except perhaps for the freewheel.


----------



## John D. Williams (Aug 13, 2020)

Here are pics after cleaning, and a link to another one selling on Ebay--









						Zebra Original 1984 Light Weight Road Bicycle - Pink & White  | eBay
					

Bicycle 1984 Made in Japan. This bike is the first " lightweight" made bike, back in 1984 that was revolutionary. This beauty is complete. This bike is quite rare and sought after - made in Japan.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## all riders (Aug 13, 2020)

Indeed, I saw the shifters listed as " top mount" and thought they meant up by the stem which I wrote off as a mistake, good for you for recognizing they meant those short -lived aero things. I also saw the aero reference to the rims(these would have been a very shallow V rim--not like aero rims to come) but didn't go back and check your pics.  The aero rim thing stuck out to me because I was starting to believe that the top tube sticker might have said "Criterium" and such rims wouldn't make sense (really, any clinchers might be second choice on a crit. specific bike). Now, I'm not so convinced that the decal looks like criterium. Glad you posted this--I spent roughly 78--86 on top of a road bike. I started out on Italian bikes (and a Spanish) and became a convert to Japanese--thought I knew most of them and yet never heard of Zebra(kenko), It appears that if you were active in cycling in the East the brand would have been known to you.  Now, I officially throw in the towel.


----------



## John D. Williams (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks again All Riders. I am now curious about that Bicycling Buyers Guide for 82-83... I did some citizen racing on Long Island from about 80-83 on a variety of bikes I put together, and had heard of Zebrakenko. Hopefully someone will recognize it; thanks again.


----------



## juvela (Aug 14, 2020)

-----

Zebrakenko changed their name to Zebra in 1985


-----


----------



## John D. Williams (Aug 14, 2020)

Well, yes I have heard this. But if a 1984 catalog is showing aero shifters and rims, then did Zebra go back to non-aero after? Does not make sense. I think the bike is largely stock from comparing mine with the one on Ebay.


----------



## John D. Williams (Aug 15, 2020)

Turns out, thanks to T-Mar at Bike Forums, this is a 1986 Zebra Excelsior.


----------



## all riders (Aug 15, 2020)

that makes sense to me in regard to the shimano aero hoods--they may have existed in 84 but didn't show up on much until later. Thanks for letting us know the answer to the mystery.


----------



## all riders (Aug 15, 2020)

that makes sense to me in regard to the shimano aero hoods--they may have existed in 84 but didn't show up on much until later. Thanks for letting us know the answer to the mystery.


----------



## dihummer (Dec 10, 2020)

John D. Williams said:


> Turns out, thanks to T-Mar at Bike Forums, this is a 1986 Zebra Excelsior.



Hello John,

  I beleive that the pictured bicycle is a Zebra Invincia.  Not an Excelsior as has been stated on another forum.  I have seen a distributors price list and there is no "Excelsior" model for that year.

  Some people on forums guess at identifications of bicycles and do not state that they are guessing, but instead present their "information" as factual.  Be wary.


----------



## John D. Williams (Dec 10, 2020)

dihummer said:


> Hello John,
> 
> I beleive that the pictured bicycle is a Zebra Invincia.  Not an Excelsior as has been stated on another forum.  I have seen a distributors price list and there is no "Excelsior" model for that year.
> 
> Some people on forums guess at identifications of bicycles and do not state that they are guessing, but instead present their "information" as factual.  Be wary.


----------



## John D. Williams (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes... hard to tell from what's left of the writing on the top tube... Zebra did make an Excelsior, and the writing kind of fits, but Invincia is even closer. Thanks!


----------

